# Albino bred to spider



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all,
What qould i get if i bred a albino royal to a spider royal,

sorry to sound stupid if it is:crazy:.


james: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

normals het for albino and spiders het for albino


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

Normals and spiders het for albion: victory:


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers how would i get spider albinos would i have to breed spider het for albino's to an albino? 


sorry again .

james


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Bar1 said:


> cheers how would i get spider albinos would i have to breed spider het for albino's to an albino?
> 
> 
> sorry again .
> ...


 
yes albino x spider het albino or spider het albino x spider het albino


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

cheers all

james


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

emagen a albino spider that would be nice:mf_dribble:

Josh


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

browner93 said:


> emagen a albino spider that would be nice:mf_dribble:
> 
> Josh


they are nice theres some pics around of them: victory:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

browner93 said:


> emagen a albino spider that would be nice:mf_dribble:
> 
> Josh


i know somone who is doing albino spider x pied this season.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Voodoo Royal Morphs said:


> i know somone who is doing albino spider x pied this season.


 
albino spider x pied het albino, but people won't thank you for talking about it.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Mason said:


> albino spider x pied het albino, but people won't thank you for talking about it.


 
would be nicer if it was albino spider het pied to pied het albino


----------

